# Headed to Sugarbush Saturday, 3-12



## frapcap (Mar 11, 2016)

If you're interested in making some turns/drinkign some beers/getting a tan this Saturday, shoot me a PM with your number and I'll send mine. Hopefully there will be some bumps!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 11, 2016)

Organgrinder for bumps


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## frapcap (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't get so lucky. There were a few here and there, but nothing too consistent. Hell, there was hardly enough snow to form bumps.


----------

